# Ma gli Special K?



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?


Boh. Ma tanto pesi venti chili.


----------



## passante (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?


non credo che facciano peggio di altri prodotti per la colazione, sai. dipende dalla quantità, poi


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?



Hanno dei nano robot dentro che quando dormi escono vanno nel frigo scelgono i cibi più calorici e li trascinano fino nel tuo stomaco?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Giugno 2015)

Giorgio mi intendi i kellogs oppure un altro special K.?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Ma tanto pesi venti chili.


Ieri uno che mi conosce da 20 anni mi ha detto che rispetto a quando mi allenavo sembro *flaccido*, poi magari aveva fumato.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hanno dei nano robot dentro che quando dormi escono vanno nel frigo scelgono i cibi più calorici e li trascinano fino nel tuo stomaco?


Non mi sento di escluderlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Giorgio mi intendi i kellogs oppure un altro special K.?


I Kellogg's.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ieri uno che mi conosce da 20 anni mi ha detto che rispetto a quando mi allenavo sembro *flaccido*, poi magari aveva fumato.


Gli Special K non aumenteranno il flaccidume, nel caso.


----------



## passante (8 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hanno dei nano robot dentro che quando dormi escono vanno nel frigo scelgono i cibi più calorici e li trascinano fino nel tuo stomaco?


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

oddio magri magri non sono... poi dipende quali.. quelli al cioccolato o al caramello ovviamente peggio..


----------



## Fantastica (8 Giugno 2015)

È merda.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È merda.


Finalmente qualcuno prende una posizione netta! :up:

Che alternative consigli?


----------



## drusilla (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno prende una posizione netta! :up:
> 
> Che alternative consigli?


Per colazione? Niente che non essistesse ai tempi delle nonne


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno prende una posizione netta! :up:
> 
> Che alternative consigli?


fette biscottate e marmellata, oppure fette e miele... 

cornetto integrale col miele


oddio Giò io sono l'ultima che può dare consigli sul cibo perchè io ho un problema serio: cioffame sempre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno prende una posizione netta! :up:
> 
> Che alternative consigli?


Tanta frutta o in alternativa uova o affettati se ti piace il salato, fette biscottate con miele o marmellata se sei per il dolce, the o caffè.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2015)

l&n


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> l&n


Louisville & Nashville?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tanta frutta o in alternativa uova o affettati se ti piace il salato, fette biscottate con miele o marmellata se sei per il dolce, the o caffè.


Uova e frutta mi dice bene, che con 30° il tè invoglia poco.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Louisville & Nashville?


Ltte e nesquick e lo quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio Giò io sono l'ultima che può dare consigli sul cibo perchè io ho un problema serio: cioffame sempre :rotfl::rotfl:


Io in questi ultimi mesi, sarà la singletudine, sarà il lavoro, ma mangio poco e malissimo...e difatti ho fame pure io!!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Giugno 2015)

Pane integrale arricchito con semi vari, possibilmente di farina bio con abbondante miele bio di tuo gusto.
Sperando piaccia il miele a te...


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uova e frutta mi dice bene, che con 30° il tè invoglia poco.


Io faccio grandi scorpacciate di frutta e caffè amaro.
Se ti piace il miele davvero con le fette biscottate è un'ottima colazione...
Ovviamente non esagerare con le uova... 
Alterna sempre così non ti viene a noia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2015)

Una bella centrifuga di frutta e verdura ( cetriolo, carota, arancia/ melone, cetriolo, sedano/ mela, sedano,  carota ) un po' di frutta secca.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Giugno 2015)

Giuorgio li muerti tua, ma potrai mai farti problemi su TUTTO? Ma saranno pure merda, cosa cazzo ti fotte, ti piacciono MANGIALI, Dio buono. Non saranno quattro Special K la mattina a mandarti al Creatore (o al nulla).


----------



## Eratò (8 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giuorgio li muerti tua, ma potrai mai farti problemi su TUTTO? Ma saranno pure merda, cosa cazzo ti fotte, ti piacciono MANGIALI, Dio buono. Non saranno quattro Special K la mattina a mandarti al Creatore (o al nulla).


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Pane integrale arricchito con semi vari, possibilmente di farina bio con abbondante miele bio di tuo gusto.
> Sperando piaccia il miele a te...


ora non cominciare con quel tuo pane che costa 30 euro al chilo:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgio in bagno sei regolare o mi soffri di stitichezza?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giuorgio li muerti tua, ma potrai mai farti problemi su TUTTO? Ma saranno pure merda, cosa cazzo ti fotte, ti piacciono MANGIALI, Dio buono. Non saranno quattro Special K la mattina a mandarti al Creatore (o al nulla).


Si fa conversazione.


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> giorgio in bagno sei regolare o mi soffri di stitichezza?


Piuttosto regolare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Si fa conversazione.


Ti piace Lovecraft?


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piace Lovecraft?


L'immaginario sì, lo stile meno.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?


se ne mangi un bancale per volta si
ma trenta grammi 
non credo ...


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io in questi ultimi mesi, sarà la singletudine, sarà il lavoro, ma mangio poco e malissimo...e difatti ho fame pure io!!


io ho perso l'appetito solo appena andata via di casa. tipo la prima settimana non mangiavo. bevevo e fumavo un pacchetto al giorno (che bella immagine eh? :up poi mi è tornato il mio proverbiale appetito e ho ricominciato a mangiare come un autotreno


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho perso l'appetito solo appena andata via di casa. tipo la prima settimana non mangiavo. bevevo e fumavo un pacchetto al giorno (che bella immagine eh? :up poi mi è tornato il mio proverbiale appetito e ho ricominciato a mangiare come un autotreno


No, io la mia decina di kg (in due soluzioni) l'avevo già persa prima di decidermi ad agire. Quanto al bere e fumare pacchetti al giorno, io non giudico nessuno!


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, io la mia decina di kg (in due soluzioni) l'avevo già persa prima di decidermi ad agire. Quanto al bere e fumare pacchetti al giorno, *io non giudico nessuno*!


mi sono giudicata da sola.. evidentemente avevo bisogno di farmi un po' pena (e anche un po' ribrezzo) prima di riprendermi 

quindi stai nel peso forma! e allora perchè ti preoccupi dei cereali?


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno prende una posizione netta! :up:
> 
> Che alternative consigli?


Pane burro e marmellata


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Pane burro e marmellata


Sbavo!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sbavo!


Idem [emoji16]


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sono giudicata da sola.. evidentemente avevo bisogno di farmi un po' pena (e anche un po' ribrezzo) prima di riprendermi
> 
> quindi stai nel peso forma! e allora perchè ti preoccupi dei cereali?


Il problema è che io normalmente ci sto nel peso forma, ma poi il we mi portano fuori gli amici. 

PS - Ho smesso di contare le sigarette anni fa. Parecchi.


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem [emoji16]


Quella è la mia colazione fissa in albergo...
Per me pane burro e marmellata è festa, mi fa sentire in ferie...roba da andare a letto e non vedere l'ora di alzarsi per colazione!
Troppo buono!!


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sbavo!


E' deciso. Devo procurarmi delle marmellate. Che a me non risultano essere proprio light. Bastardi, mica ne avevo voglia prima!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è la mia colazione fissa in albergo...
> Per me pane burro e marmellata è festa, mi fa sentire in ferie...roba da andare a letto e non vedere l'ora di alzarsi per colazione!
> Troppo buono!!


Io lo mangio quasi tutte le mattine (senza burro in realtà )


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quella è la mia colazione fissa in albergo...
> Per me pane burro e marmellata è festa, mi fa sentire in ferie...roba da andare a letto e non vedere l'ora di alzarsi per colazione!
> Troppo buono!!


Anche per me


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' deciso. Devo procurarmi delle marmellate. Che a me non risultano essere proprio light. Bastardi, mica ne avevo voglia prima! [emoji14]


Devo comprare quelle buone. Leggi gli ingredienti e se al primo posto trovi lo zucchero passa oltre.  

Inotre non devi mangiarne un vasetto a mattina....


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E' deciso. Devo procurarmi delle marmellate. Che a me non risultano essere proprio light. Bastardi, mica ne avevo voglia prima!


Io amo quella di albicocche...


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io lo mangio quasi tutte le mattine (senza burro in realtà )


Al momento mi è vietato, ma non vedo l'ora...


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Il problema è che io normalmente ci sto nel peso forma, ma poi il we mi portano fuori gli amici.
> 
> PS - Ho smesso di contare le sigarette anni fa. Parecchi.


io ho smesso di fumare.

no, bugia.

non ho più il vizio. sto anche due o tre settimane senza toccarne una. poi magari me ne fumo una e diventano tipo 5/6..

io sto nel peso forma con diciamo uno scarto di 2/3 kg sopra/sotto dipende dai periodi, ma solo perchè mi ammazzo di sport.

altrimenti credo che avrei già raggiunto la taglia di un cucciolo di orca assassina.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io amo quella di albicocche...


Io amarene 

Anche se in realtà la marmellata è solo quella di agrumi. Il resto è confettura


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io amarene
> 
> Anche se in realtà la marmellata è solo quella di agrumi. Il resto è confettura


Pignola!


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io lo mangio quasi tutte le mattine (senza burro in realtà )





Nicka ha detto:


> Io amo quella di albicocche...


..ecco ora ho di nuovo fame.

vado a farmi fette e marmellata


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho smesso di fumare.
> 
> no, bugia.
> 
> ...


Basto io come orca assassina


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ecco ora ho di nuovo fame.
> 
> vado a farmi fette e marmellata


Noooooo a quest'ora no.


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ecco ora ho di nuovo fame.
> 
> vado a farmi fette e marmellata


Io ho l'obbligo di mangiare ogni 3 ore...
Ma non dopo cena, con la cena ho chiuso fino al mattino...

Ora mi sono venuti i crampi...

Ho fame!


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Basto io come orca assassina


ma che dici :blank:

manco te rispondo.


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Noooooo a quest'ora no.





Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho l'obbligo di mangiare ogni 3 ore...
> Ma non dopo cena, con la cena ho chiuso fino al mattino...
> 
> Ora mi sono venuti i crampi...
> ...


pure io ho fameeee


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io ho fameeee


Maledizione!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho l'obbligo di mangiare ogni 3 ore...
> Ma non dopo cena, con la cena ho chiuso fino al mattino...
> 
> Ora mi sono venuti i crampi...
> ...


Fai uno strappetto  alla regola


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fai uno strappetto  alla regola


E non posso...ancora due settimane almeno di forte restrizione...
E qui parlano di colazioni...con pane, burro e marmellata...
E non posso mangiare pane...
E non posso mangiare burro...
E non posso mangiare marmellata...

Che disperazione!! 

Vado a bermi un bicchiere d'acqua...liscia...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non posso...ancora due settimane almeno di forte restrizione...
> E qui parlano di colazioni...con pane, burro e marmellata...
> E non posso mangiare pane...
> E non posso mangiare burro...
> ...


Vabbe ma non potevo sapelo[emoji20]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non posso...ancora due settimane almeno di forte restrizione...
> E qui parlano di colazioni...con pane, burro e marmellata...
> E non posso mangiare pane...
> E non posso mangiare burro...
> ...


:unhappy: Nemmeno gasata ?


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbe ma non potevo sapelo[emoji20]


Soffro!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: Nemmeno gasata ?


E' che non ce l'ho in casa!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non ce l'ho in casa!!!


Ah ok


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Soffro!!!!!


Dai coraggio


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dai coraggio


:up:

L'autoconvinzione funziona!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> L'autoconvinzione funziona!


Ovvio 

Dai se ti consola ho fame anche io ma devo resistere.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> L'autoconvinzione funziona!


Dai che ce la fai


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ovvio
> 
> Dai se ti consola ho fame anche io ma devo resistere.


Resistiamo insieme!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Resistiamo insieme!


Per forza [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

Dai domani apriamo un thread per la dieta e la resistenza. ..così ci facciamo coraggio a vicenda [emoji23]


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Per forza [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> Dai domani apriamo un thread per la dieta e la resistenza. ..così ci facciamo coraggio a vicenda [emoji23]


sì ottima idea...!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì ottima idea...!


Così oltre l'angolo della sciampista facciamo quello della "dietista"[emoji23]


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Così oltre l'angolo della sciampista facciamo quello della "dietista"[emoji23]


Volentierissimo!!! 
Così VOI mettere pure le ricettine...e IO mangio!!!


----------



## banshee (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Così oltre l'angolo della sciampista facciamo quello della "dietista"[emoji23]


però con "voglie" libere... tipo: oddio ragazze aiuto ho voglia di pizza con la mortadella, sgridatemi (no perchè io ce ne ho di queste voglie )

:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però con "voglie" libere... tipo: oddio ragazze aiuto ho voglia di pizza con la mortadella, sgridatemi (no perchè io ce ne ho di queste voglie )
> 
> :carneval:


Pizza con la mortazza?????
Aiuto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> L'autoconvinzione funziona!





banshee ha detto:


> però con "voglie" libere... tipo: oddio ragazze aiuto ho voglia di pizza con la mortadella, sgridatemi (no perchè io ce ne ho di queste voglie )
> 
> :carneval:


Basta che non hai a portata di mano pizza e mortadella, sei salva


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però con "voglie" libere... tipo: oddio ragazze aiuto ho voglia di pizza con la mortadella, sgridatemi (no perchè io ce ne ho di queste voglie )
> 
> :carneval:


Ovvio.  come la voglia di pane e Nutella


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Basta che non hai a portata di mano pizza e mortadella, sei salva [emoji14]


Vivendo a Roma la pizza con la mortadella è dietro ogni angolo.


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ovvio.  come la voglia di pane e Nutella


Oddio oddio oddio...la nutella in casa c'è...
Legatemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vivendo a Roma la pizza con la mortadella è dietro ogni angolo.


Paura  Io stasera mi son mangiata hamburger vegano con semi di lino, insalata di barbabietole rosse e insalata mista di carote, rucola, ravanelli  Ne ho mangiata così tanta che sono sazia


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio oddio oddio...la nutella in casa c'è...
> Legatemi.


La nutella è buona ma è veleno, ci sta tanto,di quell'olio di palma  :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Paura  Io stasera mi son mangiata hamburger vegano con semi di lino, insalata di barbabietole rosse e insalata mista di carote, rucola, ravanelli  Ne ho mangiata così tanta che sono sazia


Io hamburger ma di carne, con insalata di finocchi e cracker di mais...
Un cenone!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Paura  Io stasera mi son mangiata hamburger vegano con semi di lino, insalata di barbabietole rosse e insalata mista di carote, rucola, ravanelli  Ne ho mangiata così tanta che sono sazia


Ottimo!!! Brava


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La nutella è buona ma è veleno, ci sta tanto,di quell'olio di palma  :singleeye:


Infatti io non la compro mai..


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La nutella è buona ma è veleno, ci sta tanto,di quell'olio di palma  :singleeye:


Tranquilla, non la tocco!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io hamburger ma di carne, con insalata di finocchi e cracker di mais...
> Un cenone!


Io insalata verde con cetrioli ....una cofana. ..diventerò una capra.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ottimo!!! Brava


Ormai mi sono buttata su farine integrali e similari, verdure, prodotti bio, pasta integrale, farro, kamut, riso Venere  ect ect da circa due mesi e sto proprio bene


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai mi sono buttata su farine integrali e similari, verdure, prodotti bio, pasta integrale, farro, kamut, riso Venere  ect ect da circa due mesi e sto proprio bene


Immagino. E lo capisco perché l'ho provato sulla mia pelle. 

Col tempo andrà sempre meglio


----------



## Nicka (8 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io insalata verde con cetrioli ....una cofana. ..diventerò una capra.


Io stasera finocchi perchè insalata verde da tre giorni, direi che basta!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io stasera finocchi perchè insalata verde da tre giorni, direi che basta!!!


Beh dopo tre giorni direi di si [emoji23]


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Beh dopo tre giorni direi di si [emoji23]


E' un caso, di solito cerco di variare sempre...


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' un caso, di solito cerco di variare sempre...


Brava [emoji6] 

Vabbe io vado a dormire prima che apro il frigorifero


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Immagino. E lo capisco perché l'ho provato sulla mia pelle.
> 
> Col tempo andrà sempre meglio


Ne sono convinta


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta


A parte che secondo me la pasta integrale è più buona di quella classica...


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Brava [emoji6]
> 
> Vabbe io vado a dormire prima che apro il frigorifero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Notte care


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che secondo me la pasta integrale è più buona di quella classica...


Io amo specialmente quella di farro  ho trovato delle tagliatelle al farro spettacolari


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io amo specialmente quella di farro  ho trovato delle tagliatelle al farro spettacolari


Boneeeeeee


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io amo specialmente quella di farro  ho trovato delle tagliatelle al farro spettacolari


Quando mi daranno il via alla pasta la proverò!
Io ho provato solo quella di mais...è strana!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Notte simyyy, apri sto 3D sul l'alimentazione


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Notte simyyy, apri sto 3D sul l'alimentazione


Domani lo apro [emoji173] notte bellezza


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando mi daranno il via alla pasta la proverò!
> Io ho provato solo quella di mais...è strana!


Mi hanno,regalato una confezione di pappardelle al grano saraceno e canapa, poi vi dico come è


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hanno,regalato una confezione di pappardelle al grano saraceno e canapa, poi vi dico come è


:up:


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2015)

Son l'unica rimasta a mangiare quella della Barilla....


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

buongiorno...

ho fame!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Son l'unica rimasta a mangiare quella della Barilla....


la Barilla è la peggiore in assoluto; ma tutti i prodotti Barilla in generale


----------



## Eratò (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> la Barilla è la peggiore in assoluto; ma tutti i prodotti Barilla in generale


Vabbe per quel poco che la mangio io...quasi mai cioè.I bimbi prediligono i risotti e la legge la fanno loro:rotfl:
.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> la Barilla è la peggiore in assoluto; ma tutti i prodotti Barilla in generale


Perchè? Me la magno pure io.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Me la magno pure io.


sembrerebbe che utilizzino grano non italiano e che da analisi fatte la pasta contenga delle microtissine.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sembrerebbe che utilizzino grano non italiano e che da analisi fatte la pasta contenga delle microtissine.


Ah, vabbè, che lo prendano dal Canada o dalla Russia o da altre parti è sicuro. ma così tutti i produttori industriali. Se dovessimo fare affidamento solo sulla nostra produzione interna di grano, mangeremmo pasta una volta alla settimana. Microtissine? Cioè microtossine? Boh.


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sembrerebbe che utilizzino grano non italiano e che da analisi fatte la pasta contenga delle microtissine.


Io ho trovato una pasta buonissima fatta vicino a Roma. 

Pasta dei Papi. 

Imparagonabile a tutte le varie paste in commercio.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> la Barilla è la peggiore in assoluto; ma tutti i prodotti Barilla in generale


...e la De Cecco? io mangio solo quella..


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...e la De Cecco? io mangio solo quella..



vai tranquilla


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> buongiorno...
> 
> ho fame!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Ma come lo chiamiamo sto thread sull'alimentazione?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


La colazione dei campioni.


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come lo chiamiamo sto thread sull'alimentazione?


"Oste c'avemo fame"


----------



## ivanl (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sembrerebbe che utilizzino grano non italiano e che da analisi fatte la pasta contenga delle microtissine.


colpa dell'inceneritore grillino


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Ma che cazzo!!!! 
Io sto con una banana in corpo! E non è niente di ambiguo!!!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma come lo chiamiamo sto thread sull'alimentazione?


"c'avemo fame".

no scherzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

"il rifugio degli affamati"!!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Perplesso. Questo è un colpo basso.


bassissimo.


oddio buonooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo!!!!
> *Io sto con una banana in corpo*! E non è niente di ambiguo!!!


pure io :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> vai tranquilla


Pure la De Cecco utlizza grano estero, eh. Io per correttezza aggiungo che mangno solo Pasta dei Papi fatta esclusivamente dalla farina di ossa di pontefici riscavati nelle notti di luna piena, lavorata dalle monache cieche del Monastero di S. Fava a Montebruzzone. Buona, mai assaggiato nulla di simile. La compro col carrelo in un caveau dello Ior underground (nel senso anche di sotto terra) al Vaticano.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure la De Cecco utlizza grano estero, eh. Io per correttezza aggiungo che mangno solo Pasta dei Papi fatta esclusivamente dalla farina di ossa di pontefici riscavati nelle notti di luna piena, lavorata dalle monache cieche del Monastero di S. Fava a Montebruzzone. Buona, mai assaggiato nulla di simile. La compro col carrelo in un caveau dello Ior underground (nel senso anche di sotto terra) al Vaticano.


io ho smesso di chiedermi cosa c'è dentro cosa e come viene fatto cosa.

tanto sicuro tra verdure della terra dei fuochi e carne con gli ormoni, se me deve venire qualcosa mi verrà..


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Perplesso. Questo è un colpo basso.
> 
> 
> bassissimo.
> ...


A dire il vero però a quel piatto mancano i sottaceti, manca il pesto modenese (Dio, il pesto modenese), manca il grana...
Insomma il nostro Perplesso è buono come dice di essere. Ci tiene a stecchetto...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho smesso di chiedermi cosa c'è dentro cosa e come viene fatto cosa.
> 
> tanto sicuro tra verdure della terra dei fuochi e carne con gli ormoni, se me deve venire qualcosa mi verrà..


Io con la pasta che me magno aspetto giusto lo Spirito Santo.


----------



## free (9 Giugno 2015)

allora, a quanto pare i carnivori ci mettono circa 18 ore a digerire la carne, per questo motivo dormono quasi tutti il giorno
provate a mangiare più frutta e verdura e pochissima carne, e noterete che vi sentirete ricchi di energie, e non avrete più l'abbiocco del dopopasto, per es.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho smesso di chiedermi cosa c'è dentro cosa e come viene fatto cosa.
> 
> tanto sicuro tra verdure della terra dei fuochi e *carne con gli ormoni*, se me deve venire qualcosa mi verrà..


Porca puttana.
Qualche giorno fa c'avevo davanti agli occhi una bistecca che mi faceva fame solo a guardarla.
Bene, la butto in padella, comincia a perdere quintali di acqua. Non scherzo. Alla fine sto pezzo di carne era la metà di quando aveva iniziato la cottura e per tanta acqua ha cacciato pareva bollita e non fatta ai ferri.
Che schifo...per un attimo ho pensato di passare al lato oscuro del vegetarianesimo!


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io con la pasta che me magno aspetto giusto lo Spirito Santo.


io sto come te... ma non solo con la pasta.. tra formaggi e insaccati, ciao core proprio.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Porca puttana.
> Qualche giorno fa c'avevo davanti agli occhi una bistecca che mi faceva fame solo a guardarla.
> Bene, la butto in padella, comincia a perdere quintali di acqua. Non scherzo. Alla fine sto pezzo di carne era la metà di quando aveva iniziato la cottura e per tanta acqua ha cacciato pareva bollita e non fatta ai ferri.
> Che schifo...per un attimo ho pensato di passare al lato oscuro del vegetarianesimo!


io sono decisamente carnivora, e con la carne cerco di stare più attenta possibile.. nel senso, non la mangio a mensa, non la mangio generalmente al ristorante (tranne l'hamburger) e non la compro al supermercato. 

la compro in un'azienda agricola vicino Pomezia.. oppure la riporto dal paese.. 

diciamo che uno ci prova...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sto come te... ma non solo con la pasta.. tra formaggi e insaccati, ciao core proprio.


...

No. Cioè, nel senso della farina dei papi. Vabbè. Di pasta io ne mangio poca. Per assurdo mangio molta più vedura che altro. Nel senso che devo stare attento a non lievitare come una mongolfiera.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> No. Cioè, nel senso della farina dei papi. Vabbè. Di pasta io ne mangio poca. Per assurdo mangio molta più vedura che altro.


ah, non avevo capito. sorry.

io anche ne mangio poca, mangio tante verdure, ma mangio pure tanti salumi e formaggi


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero però a quel piatto mancano i sottaceti, manca il pesto modenese (Dio, il pesto modenese), manca il grana...
> Insomma il nostro Perplesso è buono come dice di essere. Ci tiene a stecchetto...


Non è gnocco fritto, sono sgabei.    ci si mette al massimo il pesto di basilico,il sugo di funghi di Lunigiana o il biroldo, per chi piace.

ma la morte sua è tagliato a metà ed imbottito di salumi


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è gnocco fritto, sono sgabei.    ci si mette al massimo il pesto di basilico,il sugo di funghi di Lunigiana o il biroldo, per chi piace.
> 
> *ma la morte sua è tagliato a metà ed imbottito di salumi*


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non è gnocco fritto, sono sgabei.    ci si mette al massimo il pesto di basilico,il sugo di funghi di Lunigiana o il biroldo, per chi piace.
> 
> ma la morte sua è tagliato a metà ed imbottito di salumi


A me parevano crescentine! 
in ogni caso è robaccia brutta e cattiva e fritta e unta e bisunta e che ti si scioglie in bocca e che vacca miseria!!!


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono decisamente carnivora, e con la carne cerco di stare più attenta possibile.. nel senso, non la mangio a mensa, non la mangio generalmente al ristorante (tranne l'hamburger) e non la compro al supermercato.
> 
> la compro in un'azienda agricola vicino Pomezia.. oppure la riporto dal paese..
> 
> diciamo che uno ci prova...


Devo attivarmi in quel modo anche io...
Questa era presa al supermercato, ma dopo quello schifo garantito che non la prendo più lì...


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me parevano crescentine!
> in ogni caso è robaccia brutta e cattiva e fritta e unta e bisunta e che ti si scioglie in bocca e che vacca miseria!!!


in genere, io lo mangio liscio.    fa molto Blues Brothers.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in genere, io lo mangio liscio.    fa molto Blues Brothers.


Con le crescentine vado liscia anche io alla prima...giusto per gustarmela, poi vado di affettati e formaggi...


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo attivarmi in quel modo anche io...
> Questa era presa al supermercato, ma dopo quello schifo garantito che non la prendo più lì...


ti fai un giro un sabato presso qualche macelleria sull'Appennino e ti compri un freezer nella casa nuova.

fai una spesa grossa mensile e poi a casa tagli e congeli quello che non mangi a breve.

se poi ti metti d'accordo con 1-2 coppie di amici,prendete una bestia intera e ve la spartite.   il risparmio c'è e la qualità è garantita


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono decisamente carnivora, e con la carne cerco di stare più attenta possibile.. nel senso, non la mangio a mensa, non la mangio generalmente al ristorante (tranne l'hamburger) e non la compro al supermercato.
> 
> la compro in un'azienda agricola vicino Pomezia.. oppure la riporto dal paese..
> 
> diciamo che uno ci prova...



L'hamburger fattelo a casa che è meglio. Per il resto, molto dipende da che taglio prendi e da come lo cuoci.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Devo attivarmi in quel modo anche io...
> Questa era presa al supermercato, ma dopo quello schifo garantito che non la prendo più lì...





perplesso ha detto:


> ti fai un giro un sabato presso qualche macelleria sull'Appennino e ti compri un freezer nella casa nuova.
> 
> fai una spesa grossa mensile e poi a casa tagli e congeli quello che non mangi a breve.
> 
> se poi ti metti d'accordo con 1-2 coppie di amici,prendete una bestia intera e ve la spartite.   il risparmio c'è e la qualità è garantita


esatto. io faccio più o meno così (ancora non abbiamo preso la bestia intera però )


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti fai un giro un sabato presso qualche macelleria sull'Appennino e ti compri un freezer nella casa nuova.
> 
> fai una spesa grossa mensile e poi a casa tagli e congeli quello che non mangi a breve.
> 
> se poi ti metti d'accordo con 1-2 coppie di amici,prendete una bestia intera e ve la spartite.   il risparmio c'è e la qualità è garantita


Dubito che nella bassa ferrarese girino cinghiali, ma non si sa mai!
DiCHEno che ci siano zanzare grandi come capre...sicchè mi va pure fatta bene se ne catturo alcune...
Però l'idea nostra è proprio quella del freezer da bar per fare spese del genere!


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

solo pasta di Gragnano.
se proprio mi trovassi in una landa desolata e talmente sfigata da non trovarla, e fossi in crisi di astinenza: ok pasta Voiello, Rummo o De Cecco.
Chest'è.


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dubito che nella bassa ferrarese girino cinghiali, ma non si sa mai!
> DiCHEno che ci siano zanzare grandi come capre...sicchè mi va pure fatta bene se ne catturo alcune...
> Però l'idea nostra è proprio quella del freezer da bar per fare spese del genere!


ne ho uno che mi avanza in casa.  se vuoi, te lo regalo.  basta che te lo vieni a prendere


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hamburger fattelo a casa che è meglio. Per il resto, molto dipende da che taglio prendi e da come lo cuoci.


poche lombate, assolutamente no fettine e tagli sottili. io mangio quasi solo entrecôte e tagli "alti".. prediligo il black angus se lo trovo..

e li mangio al sangue. molto al sangue. senza olii ne salse, solo sale affumicato o grosso.

...eh lo so, la carne andrebbe ben cotta.. sicuro c'ho la toxoplasmosi. 

hai ragione sull'hamburger, lo prendo per "emergenza" quando l'alternativa è solo pizza, perché purtroppo non la digerisco, a meno che non sia fatta con il lievito madre.


----------



## perplesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> solo pasta di Gragnano.
> se proprio mi trovassi in una landa desolata e talmente sfigata da non trovarla, e fossi in crisi di astinenza: ok pasta Voiello, Rummo o De Cecco.
> Chest'è.


buona la Gragnano,ma devi avere tempo chè mediamente ci vogliono 12 minuti almeno prima che sia cotta


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2015)

Non amo la pasta. Poco italiana in questo.


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poche lombate, assolutamente no fettine e tagli sottili. io mangio quasi solo entrecôte e tagli "alti".. prediligo il black angus se lo trovo..
> 
> e li mangio al sangue. molto al sangue. senza olii ne salse, solo sale affumicato o grosso.
> 
> ...


Allora c'ho la toxo pure io, sicuro!
Io la amo al sangue...

Io sta pizza col lievito madre c'ho da provarla, mi dicono tutti che siamo molto digeribile...pure io non posso mangiarla normale perchè altrimenti sto male...


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> buona la Gragnano,ma devi avere tempo chè mediamente ci vogliono 12 minuti almeno prima che sia cotta


i rigatoni anche 14...con spaghetti e penne te la cavi in 11.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poche lombate, assolutamente no fettine e tagli sottili. io mangio quasi solo entrecôte e tagli "alti".. prediligo il black angus se lo trovo..
> 
> e li mangio al sangue. molto al sangue. senza olii ne salse, solo sale affumicato o grosso.
> 
> ...


Ma che c'hai, le patate. Io pure mangio la carne al sangue, ma dipende appunto dal taglio e dalla qualità della stessa. Per gli hamburgers il discorso che ti facevo è che sulla qualità del macinato (o meglio su quello che ci capita dentro) se te lo fai a casa puoi avere il controllo, altrimenti no. Questo è uno dei motivi per i quali, per legge, l'hambuger non può essere servito al sangue in nessun caso e neanche a cottura media, solo ben cotto. Senza contare che fatto da te è millemila volte meglio, a patto di sapere come farlo.

EDIT: per la pizza dipende dal tempo di maturazione dell'impasto, per lo più.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora c'ho la toxo pure io, sicuro!
> Io la amo al sangue...
> 
> Io sta pizza col lievito madre c'ho da provarla, mi dicono tutti che siamo molto digeribile...pure io non posso mangiarla normale perchè altrimenti sto male...


guarda è l'unica che non mi ha fatto male.

il lievito madre lo fa sia la mia (di madre) che il mio lui, che è un abile pizzaiolo.

tengono sto benedetto barattolo in frigo, ogni tanto gli danno da mangiare ai batteri lì, (questa cosa del "devo dare da mangiare al lievito" mi fa un po' ribrezzo quando lo dicono) e poi preparano l'impasto e lo lasciano lievitare ore. ma ore vere.. tipo impasto sabato mattina, pizza alla domenica sera.

la digerisco liscia come se avessi mangiato un'insalatina. :up:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai, le patate. Io pure mangio la carne al sangue, ma dipende appunto dal taglio e dalla qualità della stessa. Per gli hamburgers il discorso che ti facevo è che sulla qualità del macinato (o meglio su quello che ci capita dentro) se te lo fai a casa puoi avere il controllo, altrimenti no. Questo è uno dei motivi per i quali, per legge, l'hambuger non può essere servito al sangue in nessun caso e neanche a cottura media, solo ben cotto. Senza contare che fatto da te è millemila volte meglio, a patto di sapere come farlo.
> 
> EDIT: per la pizza dipende dal tempo di maturazione dell'impasto, per lo più.


sinceramente non ci ho mai provato, a fare l'hamburger.. faccio le polpette fatte in casa con il macinato preso al paese..ci devo provare.

io appunto perché la mangio alta e al sangue la compro il più possibile genuina. speriamo bene


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora c'ho la toxo pure io, sicuro!
> Io la amo al sangue...
> 
> Io sta pizza col lievito madre c'ho da provarla, mi dicono tutti che siamo molto digeribile...pure io non posso mangiarla normale perchè altrimenti sto male...


si la pizza  col lievito madre è la migliore, se poi invece di usare farina 00 usi farina di farro e grano saraceno, viene una pizza da urlo


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> poche lombate, assolutamente no fettine e tagli sottili. io mangio quasi solo entrecôte e tagli "alti".. prediligo il black angus se lo trovo..
> 
> e li mangio al sangue. molto al sangue. senza olii ne salse, solo sale affumicato o grosso.
> 
> ...



Mica detto.

Amo la carne cruda e ahimè non m'è venuta.

Ergo mesi di astinenza da prosciutto in gravidanza


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si la pizza  col lievito madre è la migliore, se poi invece di usare farina 00 usi farina di farro e grano saraceno, viene una pizza da urlo


Mi hanno parlato di una pizzeria che le fa come dici tu, ovviamente è cara arrabbiata...ma proverò!! 
Quando potrò!


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sinceramente non ci ho mai provato, a fare l'hamburger.. faccio le polpette fatte in casa con il macinato preso al paese..ci devo provare.
> 
> *io appunto perché la mangio alta e al sangue *la compro il più possibile genuina. speriamo bene


anche io la mangio così, anche se alle bistecche preferisco il filetto. Però alla carne preferisco decisamente il pesce.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi hanno parlato di una pizzeria che le fa come dici tu, ovviamente è cara arrabbiata...ma proverò!!
> Quando potrò!


maremma ma quanto devi soffrire ancora ?


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche io la mangio così, anche se più che le bistecche *preferisco il filetto.* *Però alla carne preferisco decisamente il pesce.*


*
*
quoto tutto. anche io. bistecche taglio entrecôte  insomma devono essere erti almeno almeno 3 cm sennò no.

sul pesce non si discute.

.............ma io e te fossimo fratelli e non lo sappiamo :carneval:


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mica detto.
> 
> Amo la carne cruda e ahimè non m'è venuta.
> 
> Ergo *mesi di astinenza da prosciutto in gravidanza *


ecco, non ne parliamo 

che mi dicono "quando sarai incinta, vedrai le voglie".

ma de che (come si dice dalle mie parti :carneval io amo i salumi, gli insaccati e i formaggi genuini. il sushi e la carne cruda.

 praticamente in gravidanza, il digiuno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> [/B]
> quoto tutto. anche io. bistecche taglio entrecôte  insomma devono essere erti almeno almeno 3 cm sennò no.
> 
> sul pesce non si discute.
> ...


L'entrecote non è mica filetto. Che comunque è assai sopravvalutato.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'entreconte non è mica filetto. Che comunque è assai sopravvalutato.


no, lo so. o filetto o entrecôte prendo. 

dipende.. il filetto di black angus è una roba paradisiaca..


----------



## Caciottina (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'entrecote non è mica filetto. Che comunque è assai sopravvalutato.


e' controfiletto infatte..


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> maremma ma quanto devi soffrire ancora ?


Domani ho una visita e mi diranno di che morte devo morire...
Ma spero poco, ho iniziato da sole 3 settimane l'opera di disintossicazione...e devo dire che al netto che mi sogno tagliatelle al ragù la notte sto molto ma molto meglio.
Non mi sto privando di niente eh, mangio 5 volte al giorno, non sto a contare calorie e peso, ma ho il no assoluto a carboidrati e zuccheri, almeno per il momento, poi introdurrò nuovamente pian piano...ma ero intossicata letteralmente! Ho smesso di botta tutte le medicine che prendevo e mi sono data a frutta e verdura e carne/pesce...


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> [/B]
> quoto tutto. anche io. bistecche taglio entrecôte  insomma devono essere erti almeno almeno 3 cm sennò no.
> 
> sul pesce non si discute.
> ...


po' esse


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no, lo so. o filetto o entrecôte prendo.
> 
> dipende.. il filetto di black angus è una roba paradisiaca..


E' tenero sì. Ma a livello di gusto non è poi tutta st'esplosione. In media, poi chiaramente ci sono enormi differenze tra un animale e l'altro.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' tenero sì. Ma a livello di gusto non è poi tutta st'esplosione. In media, poi chiaramente ci sono enormi differenze tra un animale e l'altro.


esatto!


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'entrecote non è mica filetto. Che comunque è assai sopravvalutato.


di carne ne capisco poco... cosa consiglieresti di meglio a chi piace il filetto (alto e al sangue)?


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mica detto.
> 
> Amo la carne cruda e ahimè non m'è venuta.
> 
> Ergo mesi di astinenza da prosciutto in gravidanza


Secondo me la toxoplasmosi non l'ha avuta mai nessuna in vita sua! Mai conosciuta una donna in gravidanza ad averla avuta, non credo sia così facile da prendere.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> di carne ne capisco poco... cosa consiglieresti di meglio a chi piace il filetto (alto e al sangue)?


Entrecote, volgarmente detta costata. Con o senz'osso, basta che sia bella venata di grasso.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo me la toxoplasmosi non l'ha avuta mai nessuna in vita sua! Mai conosciuta una donna in gravidanza ad averla avuta, non credo sia così facile da prendere.


però ti tolgono tutto o no?

le mie amiche, tutte senza: uova,  affettati, insaccati, formaggi genuini (tipo pecorino preso al paesello, per capirci), maionesi, salese varie, verdure solo se lavate accuratamente, sushi bandito..


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però ti tolgono tutto o no?
> 
> le mie amiche, tutte senza: uova,  affettati, insaccati, formaggi genuini (tipo pecorino preso al paesello, per capirci), maionesi, salese varie, verdure solo se lavate accuratamente, sushi bandito..


Secondo me è terrorismo psicologico.
Le nostre mamme si mangiavano la qualsiasi e non mi pare di aver mai sentito robe del terrore.


----------



## Nobody (9 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Entrecote, volgarmente detta costata. Con o senz'osso, basta che sia bella venata di grasso.


ok.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, non ne parliamo
> 
> che mi dicono "quando sarai incinta, vedrai le voglie".
> 
> ...



Se hai già avuto la toxo, non avrai problemi


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però ti tolgono tutto o no?
> 
> le mie amiche, tutte senza: uova,  affettati, insaccati, formaggi genuini (tipo pecorino preso al paesello, per capirci), maionesi, salese varie, verdure solo se lavate accuratamente, sushi bandito..


si, devi evitare di mangiare carne/pesce crudo, lavare bene le verdure, come salumi i cotti sono consentiti, tipo mortadella e prosciutto cotto possono essere mangiati. Le uova si possono mangiare. I formaggi dicono di evitare quelli molli tipo bree, gorgonzola. Un pò è uno stress, perchè ti fanno ripetere questo esame ogni mese e li fa compagnia anche il citomegalovirus


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo me la toxoplasmosi non l'ha avuta mai nessuna in vita sua! Mai conosciuta una donna in gravidanza ad averla avuta, non credo sia così facile da prendere.



Ci sono Paesi dove è più comune o meno comune.

Avendo frequentato un grosso forum di mamme in attesa, ne ho viste parecchie che benedette loro l'avevano già avuta.

Purtroppo, ne ho vista anche una che se l'è beccata proprio in gravidanza.. e non è andata bene....


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

Al giorno d'oggi ogni gravidanza è gestita in modo iperprotettivo da ginecologi -e mamma-
Non tutti, ma in maggior parte.

E' che partono le paranoie.

Ci sono le mamme che disinfettano gli ananas prima di tagliarli col coltello (ma che gatti conoscono, che se ne vanno a fare i loro bisogni in cima a un albero di ananas?).
Ci sono le mamme che prima surgelano e poi cuociono al microonde il prosciutto COTTO prima di mangiarlo.

E sono senza dubbio esagerazioni.

E' che quando sei lì... e conosci una che la toxo se l'è presa proprio in gravidanza, ed ha abortito... ti trovi davanti un bel filetto di carne appena rosea... e pensi... "ma chi me lo fa fare di rischiare, fosse pure una possibilità su un milione?"


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me è terrorismo psicologico.
> Le nostre mamme si mangiavano la qualsiasi e non mi pare di aver mai sentito robe del terrore.


concordo. La gravidanza è diventata troppo medicalizzata.
Ed invece non è una malattia, il discorso è che quando aspetti un bambino, se il medico ti dice di fare x, tu lo fai, però a pensarci bene si fanno ecografie ogni mese, analisi ogni mese, è diventato tutto un pò eccessivo


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> concordo. La gravidanza è diventata troppo medicalizzata.
> Ed invece non è una malattia, il discorso è che quando aspetti un bambino, se il medico ti dice di fare x, tu lo fai, però a pensarci bene si fanno ecografie ogni mese, analisi ogni mese, è diventato tutto un pò eccessivo



Le esagerazioni ci sono.

Però, vabbè, amen. Sono quelle esagerazioni che rompono le scatole inutilmente a mille donne, affinchè una sola non perda il proprio bambino.

Alla fine, va bene così.


----------



## banshee (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al giorno d'oggi ogni gravidanza è gestita in modo iperprotettivo da ginecologi -e mamma-
> Non tutti, ma in maggior parte.
> 
> E' che partono le paranoie.
> ...


già  e infatti quando e se, sarà, pazienza. non rischierei mai..

mi consolerò coi dolci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche se sono più tipo da salato.

tra pizza e mortadella e una fetta di torta, la prima tutta la vita..


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> concordo. La gravidanza è diventata troppo medicalizzata.
> Ed invece non è una malattia, il discorso è che quando aspetti un bambino, se il medico ti dice di fare x, tu lo fai, però a pensarci bene si fanno ecografie ogni mese, analisi ogni mese, è diventato tutto un pò eccessivo


Guarda, non per una gravidanza perchè non sono mai stata gravida, ma io ho seguito quello che mi ha detto di fare il medico perchè "insomma, lo ha detto il medico, sarà giusto così" e mi sono letteralmente rovinata.

Ho visto la mia amica che ha partorito a gennaio che praticamente ogni 20 giorni aveva un esame, ogni mese la visita e le ecografie...a me sembra davvero un'esagerazione, poi vabbè, magari sarò così pure io eh...però boh! Mia madre avrà fatto un paio di eco e non ha fatto tutti sti esami e ok, stava comunque attenta a quello che mangiava, per intenderci non andava a mangiare ricci crudi al porto di Bari, ma non si limitava come fanno limitare oggi.


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, non per una gravidanza perchè non sono mai stata gravida, ma io ho seguito quello che mi ha detto di fare il medico perchè "insomma, lo ha detto il medico, sarà giusto così" e mi sono letteralmente rovinata.
> 
> Ho visto la mia amica che ha partorito a gennaio che praticamente ogni 20 giorni aveva un esame, ogni mese la visita e le ecografie...a me sembra davvero un'esagerazione, poi vabbè, magari sarò così pure io eh...però boh! Mia madre avrà fatto un paio di eco e non ha fatto tutti sti esami e ok, stava comunque attenta a quello che mangiava, per intenderci non andava a mangiare ricci crudi al porto di Bari, ma non si limitava come fanno limitare oggi.


Si, ma mi trovi d'accordo, l'ecografia ogni mese non servirebbe, e neanche analisi al sangue ogni mese.
Solo che nel momento che vieni seguita da un ginecologo e vedi che ormai in italia è prassi monitorare la gravidanza ogni mese, ti comporti di conseguenza, anche perchè anche se sono io la prima a dire che non occorre, poi quando il bambino lo aspetti tu, la visita con l'ecografia ti rende serena perchè vedi che tutto procede bene. Poi ai tempi delle nostre mamme, io sono un pò più grande di te neanche c'erano le ecografie, di me mia mamma non ha fatto neanche una. Non c'erano screening neonatali, non c'era amniocentesi o credo fosse proprio raro che qualcuna si sottoponesse, non c'erano ecografie morfologiche o accrescimento, non c'erano ecocardiofetali, non si controllava il diabete gestazionale  e figuriamoci se controllavano la toxoplasmosi, sono cose introdotte tutte dopo. Però c'era anche la filosofia "sono incinta devo mangiare per 2" che per fortuna chi di buon senso non attuava, ma c'erano donne che prendevano anche 30 kg!
Come ogni cosa ci sono pro e contro.


----------



## georgemary (9 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> già  e infatti quando e se, sarà, pazienza. non rischierei mai..
> 
> mi consolerò coi dolci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche se sono più tipo da salato.
> 
> tra pizza e mortadella e una fetta di torta, la prima tutta la vita..


Ai dolci bisogna stare attenti, poi c'è la curva glicemica! 
A tempo debito ci penserai!


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ai dolci bisogna stare attenti, poi c'è la curva glicemica!
> A tempo debito ci penserai!


Minchia. La curva glicemica.
Ho un braccio devastato.
Sono matti!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si, ma mi trovi d'accordo, l'ecografia ogni mese non servirebbe, e neanche analisi al sangue ogni mese.
> Solo che nel momento che vieni seguita da un ginecologo e vedi che ormai in italia è prassi monitorare la gravidanza ogni mese, ti comporti di conseguenza, anche perchè anche se sono io la prima a dire che non occorre, poi quando il bambino lo aspetti tu, la visita con l'ecografia ti rende serena perchè vedi che tutto procede bene. Poi ai tempi delle nostre mamme, io sono un pò più grande di te neanche c'erano le ecografie, di me mia mamma non ha fatto neanche una. Non c'erano screening neonatali, non c'era amniocentesi o credo fosse proprio raro che qualcuna si sottoponesse, non c'erano ecografie morfologiche o accrescimento, non c'erano ecocardiofetali, non si controllava il diabete gestazionale  e figuriamoci se controllavano la toxoplasmosi, sono cose introdotte tutte dopo. Però c'era anche la filosofia "sono incinta devo mangiare per 2" che per fortuna chi di buon senso non attuava, ma c'erano donne che prendevano anche 30 kg!
> Come ogni cosa ci sono pro e contro.




Sono cose che in mille casi non servono, poi però c'è il caso su mille che ti accorgi che la placenta ha smesso di funzionare al settimo mese e se non te ne fossi accorta il feto avrebbe avuto gravi danni o sarebbe morto.

C'è il caso su mille in cui hai il diabete gestazionale, e anche lì, malformazioni a mille. 

Il caso su mille in cui ti becchi la toxo in gravidanza, e anche lì sono cazzi amari.

C'è una prudenza portata all'estremo, verissimo. Ma non me la sento di dire "all'eccesso" perchè quando sei tu il caso su mille, quella prudenza salva il tuo bambino 

E poi, le nostre madri non facevano etc e noi siamo tutte nate sane e belle e fighe.
Ci sono altri casi in cui non facevano ed in effetti i bambini sono morti o nati male.


----------



## JON (9 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Fanno malissimo e ingrassano, vero?


Maronn...pure gli special K.

Mah, che facciano malissimo non saprei. Contengono zucchero però, sarà per questo che, secondo me, siano molto buoni al gusto. Che ingrassino dipende solo da quanto ne mangi. Se fai colazione con un po' di latte e 30 gr di cereali dopo un paio d'ore hai le allucinazioni...altro che grasso.


----------

